# LG Düsseldorf: PopUp-Fenster wettbewerbswidrig



## Anonymous (12 April 2003)

Folgende Entscheidung dürfte vielen Sufern gefallen; hoffentlich
ist 1.) der Volltext bald verfügbar und 2.) hält das Urteil auch.

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand nähere Informationen zu diesem Fall?


http://www.netlaw.de/ 

                     LG Düsseldorf: PopUp-Fenster wettbewerbswidrig

                     Das Landgericht Düsseldorf (2a O 186/02) hat am 26. März 2003
                     entschieden, dass PopUp-Fenster, die sich öffnen, wenn ein Internetnutzer
                     eine Website verlassen möchte, sittenwidrig und damit wettbewerbsrechtlich
                     unzulässig sind. Vor allem Anbieter von Erotik und Glücksspiel setzen auf
                     solche Werbung, um potentielle Kunden möglichst lange auf ihren Seiten zu
                     halten. Die Düsseldorfer Richterinnen vergleichen diese Art der Werbung mit
                     unerwünschten Werbe-E-Mails, weil der Besucher gegen seinen ausdrücklich
                     erklärten Willen gezwungen wird, Angebote zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.
                     Unmittelbaren Wettbewerbern stehe daher ein Unterlassungsanspruch zu.
                     Den Gegenstandswert einer Auseinandersetzung um die
                     wettbewerbsrechtliche Zulässigkeit von PopUp-Fenstern sieht die Kammer in
                     der entschiedenen Angelegenheit mangels konkreten Vortrags zum
                     wirtschaftlichen Interesse des Klägers bei 10.000 €.

                     Den Volltext der Entscheidung finden Sie hier demnächst im Volltext.


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2003)

Na, das ist doch mal was...


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2003)

Hallo,

jaa! ich bin sogar dafür, dass die werbung im netz TOTAL verboten wird!

AW


----------

